# How many times do YOU go a day?



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

For me, it's almost always as soon as I get up in the morning, I have to go. Usually it's only the 1 time a day that I go, and it's diarrhea. The odd day I'll have to go 3 or 4 times. I guess it's depending on what I eat.How 'bout you guys and girls? I've heard some people have flare ups where they go like 10 times a day. I've never had that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon is at its most active around the time you get up so it is common to have a BM at that time, and for IBS-D types it is often diarrhea.The normal range of BM's per day goes up to 3 per day (the colon is also more active again after meals, so those are also common BM times).Some people have more than 3 BM's a day, but that is less common with IBS and more common with either acute GI infections or with Inflammatory Bowel Disease. In both of those things other than colon activity are going to be causing diarrhea.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,Like Kathleen said, your symtoms sound pretty typical. Me too usually go in the morning (sometimes it takes me the whole morning, lol) and on a good day I go 2-3 times and not very D-like; on a bad day it can go up to 6 or 8 times (I only had rare times that it was really bad and I went I don't know how many and it was not limited to the morning -- but that was just really rare). For a lot of people, yours truly included, it is not really how many times, it's the pain that comes along with the BM's...Cherrie


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For me it was all about the quantity...I don't think there was ever a day without at least a half dozen highly liquid movements, and many times more than that. As a very small retail business owner, it was excruciating and anxiety producing at all times. All of my planning between getting up and 2 PM was around the toilet. Any errands and shopping for supplies was planned for the afternoon, though it did not always work out that way. After that, I was usually ok until the dogwalk in the evening. Next day, same thing. Mark


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Usually the minute my feet hit the floor. Usually 3 times. SOme days I go 15-20 times and up all night going. Just depends. But average for me is 3 times.Hate IBS-D.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Unfortunately for me my average is 8-10. good days are 3-4, bad days are very bad. Ami


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

On a good day, I go once or twice and will be able to "hold it" if I need to. On a bad day, I can go to the bathroom up to 8 times. Or, another kind of bad day is when I only go once or twice but I have urgency and loose stools. I hate that - it sneaks up on you!But I take Imodium now ASAP when I have urgency or loose stools, or even if I just feel bad and anticipate it. So I guess it's hard to say anymore how much I could go to the bathroom if I went Imodium/medication-free, since I haven't in so long. I have Imodium with me 24/7!


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

Tell me you guys have hemmorhoids too. Mine are pretty bad. It's a vicious cycle. Just when I think they're getting better, I have a bad bout of diarrhea and they flare up bad again. Anyone else the same? This is a nightmare.


----------



## bfk (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, hemms. are bad, but not bad enough yet for me to endure the surgery. Same for me. They seem to get better, then I have a bad bout of D and they get worse again. I tried going for the injections that are supposed to shrink them, and the first time I did that it worked for quite a few months (and the injections didn't hurt either which was a big plus). But after about 6 months, they came back. I waited about a year to get more injections, but the 2nd time the injections didn't really work. The doctor said surgery was the only way. I don't want to do that though, so I just put up with it. Prep. H and anusol do not seem to work for me either. Does anyone have any success stories with dealing with hemorrhoids?


----------



## cruiseaddict (Oct 7, 2007)

lynnie said:


> On a good day, I go once or twice and will be able to "hold it" if I need to. On a bad day, I can go to the bathroom up to 8 times. Or, another kind of bad day is when I only go once or twice but I have urgency and loose stools. I hate that - it sneaks up on you!But I take Imodium now ASAP when I have urgency or loose stools, or even if I just feel bad and anticipate it. So I guess it's hard to say anymore how much I could go to the bathroom if I went Imodium/medication-free, since I haven't in so long. I have Imodium with me 24/7!


So what do you do when the immodium stops working. It used to work for me, now it does not.


----------



## bfk (Aug 2, 2007)

Have you tried the various probiotics? I only ask because I had tried them before, and I finally tried them again just recently because an antibiotic really messed me up. About a year before when I had tried the probiotic, I stopped almost immediately because I thought it made me worse. But when I was having so many problems with the antibiotic (severe bouts with D), I tried a probiotic again, and it actually helped me. Now, after a month on them, I'm taking one every other day because if I don't skip a day I actually might get constipated (seriously!!!). I'm just saying that these are worth a try and try switching around among the different ones until you find one that works for you. They can help and maybe even cut down on the immodium or even replace it. They're worth a try. I used Jarros first, and it worked but left a funny taste in my mouth after awhile. I'm trying a different one now, but I've only taken one so far, so can't say yet. There are so many on the market now, that I honestly think they're worth a try (see the forum on probiotics). What got me started again was the antibiotic. It was so bad, that I thought the probiotic might help, and it really did counteracter the antibiotic. And now I can take the probiotics with no problems and good results. It's worth a try.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

Hemmies here too, and GERD/acid reflux ....both just diagnosed at colonoscopy last Wed. I didnt have bad symptoms of either until after they did the colonoscopy and EGD .....wonder if they were irritated by the scopes?? Or if I didnt pay to much attention to those symptoms cause in the whole scheme of things the symptoms for these 2 conditions are relatively mild for me.HmmmmAmi


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

I swear, I thought my hemms were gone, and then one day I had to go D, and then again directly after because it didn't all come out. Well my god. My rhoids are worse than they've ever been all of a sudden in that one instant. It's killing me.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

The best thing for hemmies.. is a sitz bath... for as long as you can.. If you haven't got one. It is a good investment.. only a few dollars at any drug or hospital supply store.. You can use the bath tub... just sit in a hot bath/ stiz bath... for as many times a day as you can.. for as long as you can... Especially after a bowel movement.. Next and you need a script for these two.. are the Anusol supp with cortisone in them.., reduces the inflammation.., you use them twice a day for 2 weeks... and also a topical cream with lidocaine in it which helps with the pain..Some may prescribe a Proctosol.. which is applied locally to the anus..I find not using TP... but a peri bottle for cleansing after BM's much easier on the butt.. and when needing wipes.. to use non alcohol baby wipes instead of TP... and pat never scrape...


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

I've taken 2 sitz baths in the past 2 days, as well as proctosodyl and anusol suppositories. Seems to really be easing the pain. Last night, it was getting itchy, I woke up today and hardly had any pain. It's still lumpy down there though, that's gross.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Usually have 2 to 4 bm's a day mostly in the morning or after dinner, but have had as many as 10+, then I stop counting - a real pain! Wearyone


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Average is about 3. There will be days where I have 0, but usually its at least a couple. Bad IBS days is 5, 6, 7....And I may have solid BM and D in the same day! Drives me nuts. I'll have a few 'normal ones' thinking I'm okay, and then it hits.Most of mine are in the morning, though on the bad days they go into the afternoon. Every once in a great while evening or right before bed!And when I'm really stressed, I feel my gut stirring before I get my feet to the floor from bed!


----------



## 22373 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have come to the realization that I don't BM like a normal person- I have diarrhea!!! I was thinking people only have diarrhea when they're sick- but NOT ME!!! My IBS is usually set off in the morning but when I have to go somewhere. I have to go to work three days a week- every morning on those days I have diarrhea for about 20 minutes- it seems like it never stops- but on my off days I don't even have a regular BM!!! I hate it- I actually add in poop time to my schedule in the mornings.


----------



## Ions (May 9, 2007)

Wow seems like 3 is the magic number.







I go 3 times a day minimum, if its less than this its constipation. On a bad day it can top out at 6 times. But I just take codeine and buscopan after 4 times to forcibly close shop for the day.And hemmies suck, I go several days without blood and start hoping that this time it'll not return. But no, like 30 mins ago blood(2nd toilet visit today). Grr.


----------

